# Roger Ebert on death



## pnome (Apr 5, 2013)

Fitting reading for today I think...




> I know it is coming, and I do not fear it, because I believe there is nothing on the other side of death to fear. I hope to be spared as much pain as possible on the approach path. I was perfectly content before I was born, and I think of death as the same state. What I am grateful for is the gift of intelligence, and for life, love, wonder, and laughter. You can't say it wasn't interesting. My lifetime's memories are what I have brought home from the trip. I will require them for eternity no more than that little souvenir of the Eiffel Tower I brought home from Paris.



http://web.archive.org/web/20090507...t/2009/05/go_gently_into_that_good_night.html


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Hollywood liberal that doesn't believe in God, what's new?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Another Hollywood liberal that doesn't believe in God, what's new?




Hater!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Hater!



Na, I don't hate him.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2013)

pnome said:


> Fitting reading for today I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some beautiful  sentiments.


----------



## David Parker (Apr 5, 2013)

I respect anyone that has that kind of sunny outlook despite having his jaw surgically removed due to cancer and no longer able to speak for years.  Personally I'd have ended it at the point doctors advised parts of the body be cut away.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I respect anyone that has that kind of sunny outlook despite having his jaw surgically removed due to cancer and no longer able to speak for years.  Personally I'd have ended it at the point doctors advised parts of the body be cut away.



Was there a cartoon network link that I didn't see?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I respect anyone that has that kind of sunny outlook despite having his jaw surgically removed due to cancer and no longer able to speak for years.  Personally I'd have ended it at the point doctors advised parts of the body be cut away.



His mind is still sharp.  He seems to still have plenty to share.  I'm glad he shared it.  

As long as pain was controlled and I could still think I'd stick around.  The worst for me would be knowing that I was losing my mind or the moments of clarity in between dementia.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 5, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> His mind is still sharp.  He seems to still have plenty to share.  I'm glad he shared it.
> 
> As long as pain was controlled and I could still think I'd stick around.  The worst for me would be knowing that I was losing my mind or the moments of clarity in between dementia.



If dementia overcomes you I will be the first one in line feeding you lies about how you are a believer and how much faith you have in Christ. Got to get it done somehow...


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> If dementia overcomes you I will be the first one in line feeding you lies about how you are a believer and how much faith you have in Christ. Got to get it done somehow...




A mad man might believe you.


Hmmmm.. Would that REALLY mean I was saved, if I was crazy?


----------



## David Parker (Apr 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Was there a cartoon network link that I didn't see?



oops sorry, this is all i got.  







Love cheese


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting... Why do we believe in AFTERlife? Does anyone who claims to know (to some extent) what is going to happen in the afterlife remember anything from the BEFORElife??


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Interesting... Why do we believe in AFTERlife? Does anyone who claims to know (to some extent) what is going to happen in the afterlife remember anything from the BEFORElife??




That's a great question.  Why would people come up with that kind of an idea?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Interesting... Why do we believe in AFTERlife? Does anyone who claims to know (to some extent) what is going to happen in the afterlife remember anything from the BEFORElife??



No.


----------



## pnome (Apr 5, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Why do we believe in AFTERlife?



Because we are hardwired to survive.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 5, 2013)

I know I know Pnome... but why believe in an afterlife, when we have no recollection of a beforelife.


----------



## pnome (Apr 5, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I know I know Pnome... but why believe in an afterlife, when we have no recollection of a beforelife.



Because we don't think about that.  We only know from our own existence.


----------

